
I am not sending my kids back to school - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/12/health/covid-kids-school-gupta-essay/index.html
======
LinuxBender
Here is the lite version

[1] -
[https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_462deb3065e84139c8dc95047e...](https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_462deb3065e84139c8dc95047ed8509d)

